# Doolittle Raider Dies



## Njaco (Oct 12, 2007)

*Nolan Herndon, 88, member of the famed Doolittle Raiders dies.*

AP

Nolan Herndon, a member of the famed Doolittle Raiders who bombed 
Japan in 1942, has died. He was 88. 

Herndon died Sunday of pneumonia, Edgefield Mercantile Funeral Home 
director David Burnett told The Associated Press on Monday. Herndon, a Greenville, Texas native, enlisted in Dallas on July 27, 
1940, after attending two years of college, according to the Web site 
The Doolittle Tokyo Raiders - R.O. Joyce Memorial Site. 

He was commissioned as a second lieutenant about a year later. He also 
graduated from navigator training and completed bombardier training. Herndon participated in one of the most daring air raids in American 
history, when 16 B-25 bombers took off from an aircraft carrier and 
bombed Tokyo on April 18, 1942. The raid, planned by Lt. Col. Jimmy Doolittle, was the subject of the book and movie "Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo" and the book "Four Came Home." 

After the raid, Herndon was interned for about a year in Russia and 
returned to the United States in May 1943, where he held several 
assignments until the end of World War II, according to the Web site. 

Herndon retired from active duty Nov. 4, 1945. A phone number for Herndon in Edgefield was unlisted. 

Funeral services were scheduled for Wednesday at Edgefield United 
Methodist Church, Burnett said. Herndon will be buried at Travis Park Cemetery in Saluda.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## comiso90 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for your bravery Nolan. Your victory in the Doolittle raid was the first of many for the US.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2007)

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 13, 2007)

Stand easy - your duty's done. Blessings be upon your Courage.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 13, 2007)

...and another one gone.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 19, 2007)




----------

